# Lightless - Out Now!



## STRING AUDIO (Aug 29, 2017)

*https://www.stringaudio.com/lightless (LIGHTless)* for Omnisphere 2

_"The dark and moody character of String Audio’s sample content is right down my alley, and with LIGHTless we now have the added tweak-ability of the Omnisphere engine. Definitely recommended!"_
*CHARLES CLOUSER*
Composer of the SAW films and former keyboardist of* NINE INCH NAILS *







STRING AUDIO legendary samples and sound design skills meet the award-winning Omnisphere 2 virtual instrument, the result is an incredible library of hybrid, organic signature patches, and multis that will bring a whole new palette of sounds colors in your music productions.



ALL patches and multis contained in LIGHTless have been created using the brand new original sample content produced and recorded by String Audio exclusively for Omnisphere 2. All incredible power offered by the STEAM engine, including his synthesis capabilities, Orb engine, and modulations options has been implemented to create state of the art patches and multis.
Sounds range is extremely wide, ranging from dark deep and distorted drones and textures to delicate and evocative pads and keys, with also a vast array of pulses and percussive patches and multis.
LIGHTless is a must-have library for the modern film, game and TV composer that want to bring to a new level his musical and sound design projects.

*Content Description*

2.4 GB of brand new String Audio signature samples exclusively produced for Omnisphere 2
331 Soundsources
332 Patches
106 Multis
1 click easy installation
*System Requirements
*
Require Omisphere 2.3 or above (sold separately by Spectrasonics).

*Price

https://www.stringaudio.com/lightless (LIGHTless)* 99$



--
*STRING AUDIO*
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 29, 2017)

It is a great sample library for Omni 2


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2017)

STRING AUDIO said:


> *https://www.stringaudio.com/lightless (LIGHTless)* for Omnisphere 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 29, 2017)

VERY INTERESTED !!! Longtime, _enriched_ Omni2 User. 
Impressive Intro video 

PLZ try to place LIGHTless in some sort of context with Alchemist Cinematic & Dark Matter  
Would like to move forward now on LIGHTless with just a bit more sense of 'fit' for current needs/interests.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 30, 2017)

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2017)

Ian Dorsch said:


> Sounds fantastic.



Good to hear (but little doubt) ... 
Do you feel this provides much content so desirable in Alchemist or Dark Matter 2, or is it totally new & different ??


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Good to hear (but little doubt) ...
> Do you feel this provides much content so desirable in Alchemist or Dark Matter 2, or is it totally new & different ??


 
It says this above..so yes, new content.

"ALL patches and multis contained in LIGHTless have been created using the brand new original sample content produced and recorded by String Audio exclusively for Omnisphere 2".


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 30, 2017)

Alchemist and Dark Matter 1 and 2 are brilliant libraries to own. Truly original and inspiring. I've used many of the sounds in two recent films I've scored.

To be honest, I was surprised and maybe slightly disappointed that they opted to use Omnisphere for their new library and platform. Their own Kontakt engine is more than capable of hosting the new library!

If I was new to String Audio stuff, I'd opt for their previous work.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Alchemist and Dark Matter 1 and 2 are brilliant libraries to own. Truly original and inspiring. I've used many of the sounds in two recent films I've scored.
> 
> To be honest, I was surprised and maybe slightly disappointed that they opted to use Omnisphere for their new library and platform. Their own Kontakt engine is more than capable of hosting the new library!
> 
> If I was new to String Audio stuff, I'd opt for their previous work.



 My query precisely! Many years with Omni, then Omni2, and new library is pleasing on that score.
Also use Kontakt5 heavily and wondering which way to jump.
Best 'deal' is (Alchemist & Dark Matter 1+2 Bundle), but now talkin' notable $$$$.

Appreciate your perspective, and now some serious consideration ............


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Aug 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> My query precisely! Many years with Omni, then Omni2, and new library is pleasing on that score.
> Also use Kontakt5 heavily and wondering which way to jump.
> Best 'deal' is (Alchemist & Dark Matter 1+2 Bundle), but now talkin' notable $$$$.
> 
> Appreciate your perspective, and now some serious consideration ............


If you don't own anything from us we suggest you Alchemist Bundle + LIGHTless or DM2 + LIGHTless.
LIGHTless has plenty of sounds colors (especially the delicate and evocative pads and keys sections) that are completely missing from both DM and Alchemist. Hope this can help.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2017)

STRING AUDIO said:


> If you don't own anything from us we suggest you Alchemist Bundle + LIGHTless or DM2 + LIGHTless.
> LIGHTless has plenty of sounds colors (especially the delicate and evocative pads and keys sections) that are completely missing from both DM and Alchemist. Hope this can help.



Aaaahh ! So pleased to see your Reply !! This adds credible perspective as my concerns posted are truly subtle.
Another MAJOR '_competitive_' promo going on right now, but noted another very different K5 _ I/F / GUI which just adds unneeded effort.

LIGHTless is very comfortable step forward, and can then take step with your other accredited libraries.

(edit) LIGHTless ordered and downloading !! 

Many THX!


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Aug 30, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Aaaahh ! So pleased to see your Reply !! This adds credible perspective as my concerns posted are truly subtle.
> Another MAJOR '_competitive_' promo going on right now, but noted another very different K5 _ I/F / GUI which just adds unneeded effort.
> 
> LIGHTless is very comfortable step forward, and can then take step with your other accredited libraries.
> ...


Thanks. Remember that ALL the Multis have a parameter associated with the modulation wheel that will add a lot of movement to the sound. You can see plenty of examples in the promo video.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 30, 2017)

Glad you've done this in O2... lots more flexibility and power. Combining different parts of other libraries already in my mind to create new multies!

Fantastic job...Great sounding addition to my main squeeze!


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2017)

Just a few minutes going through content so far, but delighted with this decision. 
So many Promos out there now and SA_LIGHTless hit just at the right time.


----------



## Vastman (Aug 30, 2017)

Agree.. a real gem makes ya look way harder at what the other "deals" have to offer, beyond clutter. Ive got so much of that already! O2's tagging, browsing and searching system is priceless! In my next DAW upgrade I'm gonna be ruthless about what I port over...


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 30, 2017)

OK ... maybe slightly _pervy_ ... so early using SA_LIGHTless, but couldn't resist running some Pulses and Hits thru Dmitry Sches' TANTRA .... Kinda cool


----------



## Vastman (Aug 31, 2017)

Tantra has to be the hidden green of the decade...


----------



## aaronharris23 (Sep 5, 2017)

I made an account here just so I could say how great Lightless is. STRING AUDIO is one of my favorite VI companies. I'm not endorsed, just love their stuff.


----------



## Anders Bru (Sep 5, 2017)

This sounds really good! I've been looking for some good Omnisphere 2 packs, and this is right up my alley. I checked out Alchemist Cinematic Textures which also sounds incredibly nice. Might pick that up as well, someday


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 5, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> This sounds really good! I've been looking for some good Omnisphere 2 packs, and this is right up my alley. I checked out Alchemist Cinematic Textures which also sounds incredibly nice. Might pick that up as well, someday



Quality stuff, for sure ! They run on thin margins, BUT .... really need some better deals on Bundles !!  
'Alchemist & Dark Matter 1+2 Bundle' is still tough one at usd 288 ....


----------



## STRING AUDIO (Sep 5, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> This sounds really good! I've been looking for some good Omnisphere 2 packs, and this is right up my alley. I checked out Alchemist Cinematic Textures which also sounds incredibly nice. Might pick that up as well, someday


Hello Anders thanks for your interest in our libraries! 
We also take this opportunity to remind you all that soon will end the discounted intro price offer, so if you are interested in purchasing *https://www.stringaudio.com/lightless (LIGHTless)* NOW is the time!


----------



## Vastman (Sep 7, 2017)

LIGHTless is amazing! Thank you soooo much for creating this. Glad I got it but agree the comments below, as I still haven't purchased anything else....



sostenuto said:


> Quality stuff, for sure ! They run on thin margins, BUT .... really need some better deals on Bundles !!
> 'Alchemist & Dark Matter 1+2 Bundle' is still tough one at usd 288 ....


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 11, 2017)

Lightless is another quality goodie from String Audio - I do use and love their Kontakt libraries, and it's a nice change-up to have some of their (new) content inside Omnisphere. In Omnisphere I find it a little easier to create filter modulation step sequences, complex envelopes, and mix and match the content with other sample content. Plus, all those cool modifiers in the sample playback engine like Granular, etc. Good one!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 12, 2017)

LIGHTless as many other libraries from String Audii is just amazing, try the sound lock feature to discover even more sounds


----------

